# Practice room clip



## Ancestor (Jul 26, 2005)

Practice room clip: http://www.ancestorheavymetal.com/speedpicking2.wmv

Playing guitar is fun!! That's my beloved A-7.


----------



## nyck (Jul 27, 2005)

Really short. you have an odd way of picking. It was cool though.


----------



## BCrowell (Jul 27, 2005)

nice!!  I really gotta stop elbow picking...looked damn smooth!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 27, 2005)

Cool video and nice playing.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Drew (Jul 27, 2005)

Cool stuff - fast yet quirky.


----------



## Leon (Jul 27, 2005)

that is definitely an interesting picking style. ...and it seems to flow for ya!


----------

